# Driver Assistance Systems by Bosch in the New Audi Q7



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*· Adaptive cruise control ACCplus for the entire speed range
· Predictive Collision Warning (PCW) warns of rear-end collisions*
The systems Bosch supplies for the new Audi Q7 include the optimised adaptive cruise control ACCplus and the innovative, forward-looking safety system called Predictive Collision Warning. Drivers of the new luxury SUV can thus benefit from an immediately perceivable increase in safety and comfort.
* Full Story *


----------



## Lemantech (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: Driver Assistance Systems by Bosch in the New Audi Q7 ([email protected])*

godthe technology on the Q7 is outstanding http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

